# anyone know where to get a classy bowl to hold shrimps?



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi there,
I wanted a simple bowl/tank that's no more than 2 G for some fire reds  Anyone know where to get one that would provide for a decorative piece as well?

thanks,
Sarah


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Micheals? Winners?


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

You could also try walmart....


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Have you tried Pet smart, PJ's?


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

A lot of home decor type stores carry large size glass vessels of various shapes and sizes. Very tall cylinders are common, Walmart has those in a few sizes. Michael's tends to carry smaller ones than most places.

Bed&Bath [I think it was Bed&Bath] had some nice ones last spring, which is the last time I was in there. I am not certain of the volume but they were blown glass and I'd think must be at least 1.5 if not 2 G. Big, round, large enough opening to make planting and maintenance simple.

I've also seen giant 'brandy snifters', which have to be close to 2G, also have a decent size opening. I once saw a big, gorgeous bowl made in the shape of a fish. It was pretty awesome but had a relatively small opening, so it would have been tough to work in. It was made to be a vase, not a bowl as such. But I could just see small plants and some tiny fish or shrimp in it. It had a lot of details on it which might have made viewing a bit problematic. I think that was at the store beside Michael's, the in that big mall at Woodbine and 7. Also had a Longo's, Home Depot and Chapters, among many other stores. Pain to get to thanks to the construction. Many of these less expensive bowls have flaws and distortions in both thickness and shape, so they don't give you the greatest close up view of livestock, though plants look nice in them.

I have a 2G cookie jar I got at Walmart, looks like a big apothecary jar. Only issue with it is as I said above, not high quality glass, so there are many distortions. You really notice them when you are trying to view shrimp and fish. Plants looked pretty good in it.. I had a very small filter in the middle and planted all around it.

Could keep an eye out for something, if you like.


----------

